# New digital release: Rameau, Mozart, Beethoven, Liszt, Chopin, Skryabin



## emphazis (Dec 15, 2010)

Mikhail Mordvinov - Fantasies









iTunes - 



Amazon - http://amzn.com/B0044WZDWU

*Track List: *
Jean-Philippe Rameau: Les Tendres Plaintes
Jean-Philippe Rameau: Les Tourbillons
Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart: Fantasia in D minor KV 397
Ludwig van Beethoven: Sonata in D minor, Op. 31 No. 2: I. Largo. Allegro
Ludwig van Beethoven: Sonata in D minor, Op. 31 No. 2: II. Adagio
Ludwig van Beethoven: Sonata in D minor, Op. 31 No. 2: III. Allegretto
Franz Schubert & Franz Liszt: Frühlingsglaube
Franz Schubert & Franz Liszt: Die junge Nonne
Frédéric Chopin: Fantasia in F minor, Op. 49
Alexander Scriabin: Etude in C sharp minor, Op. 2 No. 1
Alexander Scriabin: 2 Poèmes, Op. 32
Alexander Scriabin: Poème "Vers la flamme", Op. 72


----------

